# Colpo di sole



## Ginevra65 (14 Luglio 2018)

La mia vicina di ombrellone, vedendo una canoa gonfiabile, mi chiede 
" ma secondo te va a vapore"
Ma sei seria? Va bene che ha una forma strana me è pure sempre una canoa.

Ah si!! E come fanno a farla andare?

Ok! Mi sono girata e mi son messa a dormire.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2018)

Non ci sono limiti :unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2018)

è sempre piacevole scoprire quanto la gente secerna lisergico autonomamente


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci sono limiti :unhappy:


alla fantasia


----------

